# lease rules



## BIGKID (Nov 3, 2006)

We are in need of some lease rules for our place like guest's, ATV's, staying away from others feeders, ect. I got voted to right up the rules and then let everyone weigh in and give there coments. Problem is I can't seem to come up this the proper wording to use. Please post up the rules you have on your lease so I can copy from you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

First rule should be no ATV's on the lease. 

What rules do you want?

TH


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

4 wheelers to and from stands only, no night hunting varmits around the stands.

guests shoot off of paying members tags

some kind of rack and spike rule

no chain sawing during the hunt weekends

need to set a time for being in and out of stands so people aren't driving by others still hunting.

how to split the food bills 

how to split the deer feed bills

who gets what stand first


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Everyone puts in the pot for deer feed (corn or protien) . No one has a special stand. You can hunt all of them. Rules regarding taking of bucks, trophy, cull, management, etc.Certain number of does to be taken (determined by ranch owner). Guest rules regarding how many and what they can shoot. If hey shoot a buck it comes off of your allotment. No "just riding" on 4 wheelers. Only to and from stands or to work on something when no hunting going on. No road riding to blast quail or dove during deer season. Its just common courtesy type stuff.

Charlie


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

No grouchy old men allowed.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Redfishr I resemble that remark. 

TH


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Alcolhol in camp only......moderation?....your call.....
No target shooting
We wake up in the morning and choose stands over coffee
Ranch rules......always....if its shut leave it shut....if its open leave it open
No beans in camp .....lol...jk
no loaded weapons in the house(except home sucurity)
no whining
no bit$%ing
clean up after your self
help with the dishes
help with the cooking
help with the clean up
help with something



OKAY...........yall got me started now can I go to the lease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

no downloading your buddies game cam without permission


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

No throwing smoke bombs in the outhouse when someone is in there


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Old Whaler said:


> No throwing smoke bombs in the outhouse when someone is in there


Is that from experinence?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Redfishr I resemble that remark.
> 
> TH


If that was a real lease rule, I'd never get to hunt....
But I pride myself on being grouchy.......................................but nice.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, I was on a lease in the Hill Country with a few friends that had a rustic cabin and an outhouse. Boy, did we have fun with smokebombs and fake snakes!


Redfishr said:


> Is that from experinence?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Must be in blind before 6:15am and cannot get out until 10:30am afternoon in by 2:30pm and out after dark.

Guests must bring 5 sacks of corn per trip

All missed shots will have a piece of shooters shirt torn off and hung on the wall of shame with name and date of missed shot.

Nothing under 6 points and spikes over 8"


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Let's see,

No 4 wheeler races
No road huntin
No night huntin
No fartin in camp
No messin with other's cameras, so mooning is out of the question
No smoke bombs
No fake snakes
No peeing at anothers stand
No taking "dumps" out in the field
No fillin your tags as well as your buddy's
No wild women in camp
No **** VHS or CD's
No beer drinkin
No lying 


Gee, yall ain't no fun at all!!!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

All issues go through one person to be communicated to the ranch owner

And.......
No enticing the "ranch dog" with with peanut butter:tongue:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

sqiggy said:


> Let's see,
> 
> No 4 wheeler races
> No road huntin
> ...


You are defianatly grouchy old man material.....I like those rules....except for the beer drinken, and maybe the wild women.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Our rules are 

Have fun

Shoot a nubin buy a feeder

Have fun

Kids go first

Make it look like you were never there

Have fun

No whining

If you hunt varmits at night make the call to the warden and let him know.

first come first serve on the stand choice (we have comunity stands)

Help out with repair of stands and camp ( we are not your outfitter make yourself usefull, no gubberment to take care of you here) If something needs fixin fix it.....period.

No atv's 

Must play spades or dominos lol


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

My kinda rules! Need to get on a lease with you


BEER4BAIT said:


> Our rules are
> 
> Have fun
> 
> ...


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll put you on the list. LOL I got garrettryan on this year after we destroyed his range rover last year and he still got on lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

For safety build a board with a map or location of everyone's stand. Assign everyone a number like on a golf tee, drill little holes at every stand location. If you go during the week and say get there late, and see someone's tee, don't pass by that hunter. It also helps if someone is not back an hour or two after dark, you will know which person is still out and where at and may need to go check on there safety. Could have fallen, health issues etc. Leave gates as you've found them, cattle have right of way.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*rules*

most of our guys came from a lease where we could road hunt between 10:00 & 4:00. That was a 28,000 thousand acre ranch. Now we are on a 4,000 lease. No road hunting, be respectful of your neighor, an dont do anything you would not wont done to you. We had a person that did not understand the rules last year he was drawn an Quartered. enough said. Any takers on joining our place. I dare you. Beau


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Lease rules*

I guess we are a little different than most leases, here are a few of our "major" rules:

We will abide by a biologist recommendations for deer harvest.
No alcohol at any time.
You may not hunt any one else's stand without their permission.
You must put up one blind, max of two per paid spot.
Game to be harvested is assigned per paid spot. Guests and dependants hunt off of those numbers.
You can give someone else some of your assigned deer or turkeys.
Each paid spot must shoot two does. (not this year, finally)
Minimum caliber to hunt deer is .243
To hunt deer with pistol, it must be scoped.
No bow hunting. (Landowner's rule)
No driving around sight seeing from 10 days before start of deer season to end of deer season.
No shooting from a vehicle or from roads.
Feeders must be with 250 yards of a stand.
No driving off roads. 
Do not rut up roads. If you must go get a deer when it is wet, use ATV. (We have several in camp with keys in the camphouse or available)
Everyone must put in an 8 hour work party every year. If you cannot, you pay $100 into the lease fund.
During deer season, rifle range is for emergency's only (dropped gun, missed deer)
This is a family lease. No cursing in camp when ladies or kids present ($25 fine).
Only two guests per paid spot at a time. Guests must hunt in a blind or with a paid member. 
We have more, but you get the idea.
BB


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

No ATV use that interferes with another members hunting. (Riding ATV's are fun in them selves just as long as it does not drive deer away or spook deer while some one is hunting.)
No hunting another members stand or around his feeder without permission. (It just does not seem fair when some members put up nice stands, feeders, food plots and other members do not and expect to benefit from no effort).

Guest (one at a time) hunting during Thanksgiving week only and can only kill doe. This is to help attrack new members if necessary. You can have all the visitors you like just no hunting.
All camping must be in designated camp site area.
Keep gates closed and locked at all times. 
Children under age of 17 must be in view of adult member while hunting. It is OK to have two stands 150-200 yards apart to comply with this rule. (Each paying member can designate two primary stands as his which others can not use without permission). Member can put up more stands but these can be hunted by others. 
No excessive use of alcohol and never while hunting.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

Deer hunting sucks


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nothing personal, but I don't see how you guys actually have fun at some of your leases with all of these rule's. I think about the only guys on this thread I could hunt with would be Beer4Bait and Old WhalerThey seem to know what a deer lease is for fun, but still being respectful.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

To me if you have to make up a rule list as long as your arm you may need to evaluate who you are hunting with. We have two rules hunt ethically and respectfully.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the only one i really enforce/abide by, is no loaded weapons in camp, i want em holstered or in a case out of sight in the house or locked in the truck.

serves several purpose:
safety for everyone esp. the kids
less chance of getting knocked out of sight
less chance for outside theft

nothing worse than watching some drunk yahoo show off his handgun expertise at midnight


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

Since I hunt on a working sheep/cattle ranch with people on horses, 4 wheelers, trucks, ect. and the landowners shooting every varmit they see our rules are easy. Have fun and don't worry about someone driving passed the stand. I have killed more deer right after my uncle drove past on a 4x4 chasing sheep. 
ABIDE by the comandments both HIS and the gun ones listed in the outdoor manual. 

Once you pull the trigger, your responsable. 
You can't call bullets or arrows back. 
Only piont a gun at something you want dead. 
Treat every gun as if its loaded. NO RUNNING (snakes, holes, or guns and running don't mix). 
Shoot any varmit, fox, ****, bobcat ect you see or no more hunting for you (I got caught by this one once, never again). Good thread, some of us are way to serious.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

In most cases these rules have been made on leases because of people not knowing what a deer lease is REALLY for......*HUNTING........*Even though some managers like the power thing and rule everyone to death, thats not ususally the case.
But what a deer lease is not is:
*NOT A: *
*dirt track*
*Dude ranch*
*Party place*
*shooting range*
*race way*
*Family and Friends getaway (I'm not speaking of immediate family)*
I've been on places with no rules or few and I've been on places with many.
I know what to do on a deer lease and have never had any issues with managers or land owners.
But I have seen abuse on deer leases as well and dont like it.
I know fun is the main objective and *hunting is fun *to me.
If thats not enough go home.....or to another vacation destination.
Just my opp........and 3 1/6 cents


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Well put Red.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

My biggest pet pive is the atv's. No "scouting" during deer season. You should have done that before season started. And no night hunting. I had a guy drive right in front of my stand and then got his truck stuck. I show up in the morning and there's truck stuck in front of my stand. That was the last day I was on that lease. No more east Tx leases for me!!!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I wish we did not need rules and try to make them such that everyone's rights and privilages as a paying member are respected. I have no problem with vehicles including ATV's driving past my stand. However, I do not want kids racing dirt bikes, go carts, 3 wheelers, 4 wheelers, etc. back and forth (they are just having fun at the lease) thus we have a rule "do not interfere" with hunting. I had one member a few years back that did not put up a stand or feeder. When I asked him where he wanted to hunt he said he would just take a five gallon bucket and sit down under a tree. Fine until I found out the tree he picked was always near another members feeder or food plot. This guy was certainly having fun but at other members expense. Members have told me they pay good money to be on a lease primarily to kill deer and feel cheated if they do a lot of work to improve their chances and then have someone else hunt out of their stands. These members were not having fun. Thus you have to have rules if you want members that come back year after year and feel like they are getting a fair shake. Just look at the post where someone is complaining about opportunites lost because the land owner, or one of his relatives, friends, etc. hunts when lease members are not around. Just my 3 cents.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Yeah whatever that **** is about the 75k unbelievelbe go through anything range rover, never get stuck is hog wash... I mean to think it could not go through a 3 ft creek with bottomless mud bottom, is silly... I mean the fact that the truck got stuck twice on the way to pull it out, still no excuse.. Never buy a Rover,...

Now I have a Cadillac Escalade.. which is so much better of a hunting vehicle. I think the deer will see the chrome rims, and come a running, either that or we will put on some of B4B slipknot or korn and find the head bangers of the animal world.

B4B is an excellent lease manager, and a great person. I think communication is the key and the fact we are out there to enjoy fun times and forget about city folk for awhile.



BEER4BAIT said:


> I'll put you on the list. LOL I got garrettryan on this year after we destroyed his range rover last year and he still got on lol


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Hook said:


> We are in need of some lease rules for our place like guest's, ATV's, staying away from others feeders, ect. I got voted to right up the rules and then let everyone weigh in and give there coments. Problem is I can't seem to come up this the proper wording to use. Please post up the rules you have on your lease so I can copy from you.


dang, sure seems like alot of rules......before I'd go to any trouble defining the rules, I'd determine the type of lease you guys want....do you want it to be hardcore hunting, footloose, what are yours and the lease member definition of fun......base your rules off of those definitions.......


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

This is our first year on a new lease where we could make up our own rules. We decided to go the route "the less the better". We're all adults, and luckily we all have common sense. Sometimes though, common sense is an uncommon virtue. In that case, instead of making more rules that apply only to a select few, I'd rather just kick that person off. If I have to make special rules for certain people, then I really don't want them around.

To me its kind of like a little government. Nobody likes to be told they can't do something, especially when they're paying money for it. My advice would be to start light, with a minimum amount of rules, then add them as needed, or get rid of the ones that are making problems. Nobody likes a lease ****.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Andy_Holland_25 said:


> Nothing personal, but I don't see how you guys actually have fun at some of your leases with all of these rule's. I think about the only guys on this thread I could hunt with would be Beer4Bait and Old WhalerThey seem to know what a deer lease is for fun, but still being respectful.


Ditto. I don't have this many rules / restrictions at my job and it's in the corporate world. Doesn;t matter how many rules you have if you're not having fun and not around people you enjoy / trust.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Lease rules*

We have a lot of rules, but the one that keeps a lot of people off our lease (Rocklsprings) is the no alcohol rule. That's ok by me. Not every lease is for everyone. I have been on this lease for 24 years, and I have not played one game of cards or one game of dominos there. That's ok too, I can play games at home. We have a serious group of management minded hunters. Early to bed, early to rise, that kind of thing. That's fun for me, and evidently the 14 other hunters. Our waiting list usually last about 6-8 years. At our South Texas place, they allow drinking, and most guys are up to about 1:00 am drinking around the fire. That's ok too. Just a different group of hunters. To each his own!! Come on November 3rd!! 
Good luck to everyone, I hope you found the perfect lease for you.
BB


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

When making rules, think about safety. I think the best thing is to have a get- together with everybody, so people can get to know each other and understand the who, whens, and wheres. That's the first thing. Who's spots are whos? When will people be hunting? Often some people hunt during the week and others on the weekend. The more people know up front, the less problems you will have in the future. After that, then make the ground rules, such as: you take out what you bring in, what legal game can be take, etc. Like someone else said, many rules depend on the personalities of the people on the place. Are they management minded or meet hunters? Personally, the rule that always turned me off was the no alcohol. There's a difference between getting drunk and tipping a couple beers after an evening hunt.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Andy_Holland_25 said:


> Nothing personal, but I don't see how you guys actually have fun at some of your leases with all of these rule's. I think about the only guys on this thread I could hunt with would be Beer4Bait and Old WhalerThey seem to know what a deer lease is for fun, but still being respectful.


With age comes wisdom..........
IF you show up to a hunting camp to do anything besides hunt, then maybe yu should have stayed home, and went to the mall.
Yea campfires, friendly conversation, long naps, is all part of it.
But not .
Racing 4 wheelers
Riding horses
Shooting up 5000 rounds of ammo
etc.....
You tell me, what is it you would do for *FUN* at a *hunting* lease?


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Warning : Hanging out with B4B will get your vehicles stuck and tires flat.. I have stuck two different rides with him, including one flat tire.. I blame it all on him .. not my driving or ego for sure.. so if that is fun, go for it..

Actually beer4bait is a heck of a good time.. and some of the stuff above.. 4wheeler, horse riding, tupperware parties, heroin, crack, are not allowed, but I think the fun he is refering to, is enjoying nature, hanging out, grilling, having a few cold ones, blasting a hog with a pistola, lighting your farts on fire type fun... nothing that is dangerous and interfers with someone who is trying to hunt that morning afternoon etc...


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Deer lease rules...........You know, rules like I have been reading about here is probably the biggest reason that I quit hunting.
1) After over 50 years of hunting deer, I feel that I have enough sense to do the right thing without someone writting it down as a "rule".
2) If you aren't smart enough to choose your hunting partners wisely, then you deserve whatever you get.
3) I believe strongly in taking care of the rancher's proberty, his fences, his livestock, and if you open a gate, then you close that gate.
4) If I lease the hunting rights on a piece of land from the owner, it is understood that _I own the deer on that piece of land....all of them!_ Myself and my hunting partners will decide which deer to kill.
5) As far as guests go, family and kids are always welcome, but are the sole responsibility of whoever invited them, and they are under constant supervision.
6) Guests........absolutly none.

I know that in this day and age that most ranchers have opted to sell all their livestock and live off the money that those rich hunters from the city bring to them. 
I refuse to hunt under "so called rules" that are set forth by someone that went to Wal-Mart and bought a rifle with a Tasco scope on it and now thinks that he is a knowledgeable hunter and woodsman.
It is a sad state of affairs as to what hunting in Texas has become in the past 25 years, from both the ranchers and the hunters point of view.
So........I don't hunt anymore because of these reasons. My biggest regret is that I will not have the chance to teach my 3 grandsons the joy of the woods, or the thrill of the hunt. The kill means nothing.
Tinman


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Yes Sir!*

This is our lease in a nutshell. I have been on it for 8 years now and it is a blast. My only complaint is the atv's. There are 8 of us and I am the only one who uses a 4x4 truck. In the mornings when they warm up the bikes, I can just see the deer scattering through the hills.........I guess I should be lucky that I have a spot on a great place, house, hot shower, lots of deer, and the price is hard to believe cheap!



garrettryan said:


> Warning : Hanging out with B4B will get your vehicles stuck and tires flat.. I have stuck two different rides with him, including one flat tire.. I blame it all on him .. not my driving or ego for sure.. so if that is fun, go for it..
> 
> Actually beer4bait is a heck of a good time.. and some of the stuff above.. 4wheeler, horse riding, tupperware parties, heroin, crack, are not allowed, but I think the fun he is refering to, is enjoying nature, hanging out, grilling, having a few cold ones, blasting a hog with a pistola, lighting your farts on fire type fun... nothing that is dangerous and interfers with someone who is trying to hunt that morning afternoon etc...


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We get to bury an Escalade now ..........I'm down with that.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Don't forget the good ole "Texas Pin Stripe" as well............



BEER4BAIT said:


> We get to bury an Escalade now ..........I'm down with that.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

tinman said:


> Deer lease rules...........You know, rules like I have been reading about here is probably the biggest reason that I quit hunting.
> 1) After over 50 years of hunting deer, I feel that I have enough sense to do the right thing without someone writting it down as a "rule".
> 2) If you aren't smart enough to choose your hunting partners wisely, then you deserve whatever you get.
> 3) I believe strongly in taking care of the rancher's proberty, his fences, his livestock, and if you open a gate, then you close that gate.
> ...


1) In this day in age, you have to write down everything. That's just the way it is. Too many people (hunters and landowners) have been burned in the past by broken promises. These days, if someone doesn't want to sign a contract, you almost have to assume they are hiding something.

4) You don't own the deer nor does the landowner. The state owns the deer. I will agree to the point at which, you should have a right to take whatever game the tags on your license and regs in the county allow. That shouldn't be a landowner decision.

I agree with #'s 2,3,5, and 6.

FYI, the landowner I lease from by no means is getting rich off hunting rights. He's lucky if he is covering his property taxes.

Contrary to your belief, not all of us in the woods are rich city yuppies carrying rifles with Tasco Scopes.

Not to argue, but have you ever thought that you are hurting the sport just as much as the people you speak of buy not sharing your knowledge with your 3 grand kids.....


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it is possible but we will have to get to atleast 45mph no stopping..



BEER4BAIT said:


> We get to bury an Escalade now ..........I'm down with that.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Rules should be almost common sense. We are all human so disagreeing is natural, and there is always someone jealous of, or don't like something about the other person. The "SPORT OF HUNTING" is suppose to be "FUN" not a headache. I say choose your hunting parterners very closley and you will enjoy the outdoors. Now, with that being said I think there are people that just push the envelope a bit to much on certain things and should be from time to time weeded off the lease. When you lease a piece of property and split the lease 4 ways, it makes it even for everyone to enjoy the whole property equally. If you want a whole area to your self to hunt maybe you need a whole lease to yourself.


----------



## stros (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hunting ****'s*

This is one of the most ridiculous threads.......If you wanna make all these rules then go buy your own land. The land belongs to the person leasing it and he should make a majority of the rules. Its people like Big Buck that make hunting a miserable experience.......Hunting is about enjoying yourself and getting away from the hustle and bustle of everyday life! Its about spending time with your family and friends and making memories.....not about stupid rules! As long as you respect nature and the landowner and everyone gets along then who needs these stupid rules......Just sit down with your group and be reasonable and respect each other.......Remember hunting is about fun......It isnt school, work, boot camp....


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

BigBuck said:


> I guess we are a little different than most leases, here are a few of our "major" rules:
> 
> We will abide by a biologist recommendations for deer harvest.
> No alcohol at any time.
> ...


 Good Gosh!!! did this fella go to Nun school or what!!! How long did it take yall to come up with all this shi%... I bet your camp is like a library and so stressful you'd want to get back to work to chill out! Rules are good but lets not pull top security on everyone!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh yea garrett can tell you we do not allow talking about work. One rule that can get you kicked off is stopping up the toilet. I like the comunity stand leases less stress just make new friends and hunt.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Capt Dave
I guess I am old school, too much so for todays rules and contracts. A good solid handshake and an understanding of what you both agree too has always served me well.
If you are fortunate enough to be on a lease where the rancher is charging you a fair price to come onto his land for the purpose of hunting something that he doesn't even own, and is willing to let you run things as you see fit, then you better stay on it.
I refuse to be one of the sheep following everyone elses lead, and all of their rules that insult my intelligence and my ability and knowledge of hunting.
It is not about pulling the trigger......it is the hunt and being in the woods, and enjoying time with your family and select friends. When you pull the trigger, the work begins and the enjoyment is over.
Again, I regret that my 3 grandsons won't get the benefit of what I have learned, but if a man doesn't take a stand against what he belives is wrong, then to me, he isn't much of a man.
We have been far too long turning our backs to persons that use and exploit us, and if you don't have something to belive in, then you are indeed a poor man.
Wheather you realize it or not, the landowners (95%) of them are using you for their personal gain. I hope there are still a few out there that are still honest enough to shake a man's hand, give each other their word, and then stand behind it.
If I could find one of them, perhaps my grandsons might still have a year or two with their old PawPaw out in the woods and brush, but not near enough time to learn everything that I want to teach them about being hunters and men.
Tinman


----------



## jonesfisher (Apr 4, 2007)

BigBuck said:


> I guess we are a little different than most leases, here are a few of our "major" rules:
> 
> We will abide by a biologist recommendations for deer harvest.
> No alcohol at any time.
> ...


Im with ya Brazosdude and Stros,our main rule we enforce on our lease is all paid members and guest Must bring him or herself at least 2- 18 packs of ice cold miller each weekend ,another rule we enforce on our lease is another member may not use a sharpie on another members face due to heavy drinking....although guest are free game....come on guys most of us are hard workers who have jobs with rules and schedules etc. which now many folks are bringing to deer camp.....if most people would just use COMMON SENSE thats should be the only rule at DEER CAMP.....most grown men know right from wrong and with that being said....GET LOADED BOYS LET'S LETS GO HUNTIN...only a few weeks to go...


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

tinman said:


> Capt Dave
> I guess I am old school, too much so for todays rules and contracts. A good solid handshake and an understanding of what you both agree too has always served me well.
> If you are fortunate enough to be on a lease where the rancher is charging you a fair price to come onto his land for the purpose of hunting something that he doesn't even own, and is willing to let you run things as you see fit, then you better stay on it.
> I refuse to be one of the sheep following everyone elses lead, and all of their rules that insult my intelligence and my ability and knowledge of hunting.
> ...


Whats wrong with personal gain? is that what we do when we get a job? If the land owner did not make money what would be the reason he lets us hunt? Sorry but I don't get it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> ............
> And.......
> No enticing the "ranch dog" with with peanut butter:tongue:


I understand that has been added to the list at the Cueva, Jiffyboy!!

Maybe I'll get some sleep this year without all the moaning going on.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

"I hope there are still a few out there that are still honest enough to shake a man's hand, give each other their word, and then stand behind it."

Nope, but there are lots of ex-landowners that took that risk. The problem is that from your prospective, there is no collaterial.
jeff


----------



## stros (Apr 12, 2007)

deer lease's are bout laughing at your friends for crappin their pants or on the coller of their cover alls, tellin old stories, peeing and poopin in tha woods and roughing it! fartin in tha cabin and makin everyone gag!.........laughin the next morning cause your friend got so drunk he slept outside....gettin away and letting loose! what happens at deer camp stays at deer camp!


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Now I am having flash backs of when I hunted on a lease. Now that my grandpa own his own ranch, we still have rules but nothing like on the lease. We ride around during the day but no shooting is done around any of the stands. We have a range at the house that isn't near any stands. We all know when everybody likes to leave their stand and if we leave earlier than them, then we will take a long way around and not bother anyone else at the same time. Follow the biologists rules on deer harvest. We can have guests but they have to hunt with someone. We do ride around and shoot during the day sometimes but that is varmint hunting and bir hunting and that is done around the ponds. No one hunts deer near the ponds. That is about the gist of it.
Cody


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Big Buck,, How much is the fine If I cra^^ed in your sleeping bag! I bet it would be a pretty hefty fine! Please toss me the toilet paper!


----------



## jonesfisher (Apr 4, 2007)

brazosdude said:


> Big Buck,, How much is the fine If I cra^^ed in your sleeping bag! I bet it would be a pretty hefty fine! Please toss me the toilet paper!


LOL LOL.......GREENIE FOR YOU...


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

All kidding aside, we did not draw and quarter the "former" lease member, he is not on the lease anymore due to unethical hunting behavior. Most of our lease members use "common sense" and that is fine. We allow alcohol in camp and mostly have a good time. We allow four wheelers for hunting purposes. No target practice except for re-sighting guns that have been dropped or BUMPED. Each member has his own place, camper and blind that he is responsible for. Guests are allowed only with members that pay for a "guest spot". We work with the land owner and the rancher to maintain a good environment. Shooting in camp is not allowed except for rattlesnakes and varmits. (the occasional drunk is not considered a varmit) We have a good time, we have a close group that is managment conscious. The only way someone would be told to leave the lease is to not be respectfull of the other members. If you have a member that has to have the rules spelled out constantly, you should remove him. As has been stated, know your members. Most of all, enjoy your time at the lease, have fun, hunt well, and re-energize! After all, it is a time to relax, enjoy nature, sit back and watch what is out there. Have fun this season, good suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Tinman, I agree with you on most things, but I think you are depriving your grand kids by not taking them out in the country and embellishing them with your knowledge because of.... Landowners requiring rules to be established on their land? Yeah, they are going to get paid, and they are also going assume a large liability for hunters to be on their land. Let me ask you this, say some one came and offered you $15,000 per year to live in your house. Are you going to set any rules? Can they use your "facilities", or must they use the guest bath? I think what you will find is that most camps set rules in accordance with what the land owner desires in order to keep both parties happy as well as to establish a common agreement among the leasee's. Some may go to extremes and others, probably too laid back for me, but I won't ridicule them for doing what they can to have a good time or to be fortunate enough to have a place to hunt. I bet Susser Petroleum just didn't buy out Town and Country on a hand shake, there has to be a written agreement somewhere on this 320 million!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

" enjoying nature, hanging out, grilling, having a few cold ones, blasting a hog with a pistola, lighting your farts on fire type fun... nothing that is dangerous and interfers with someone who is trying to hunt that morning afternoon etc...

deer lease's are bout laughing at your friends for crappin their pants or on the coller of their cover alls, tellin old stories, peeing and poopin in tha woods and roughing it! fartin in tha cabin and makin everyone gag!.........laughin the next morning cause your friend got so drunk he slept outside....gettin away and letting loose! what happens at deer camp stays at deer camp"

Exactly!!! Some of you need to unclench,lol. No cards, no hanging out by the fire, no fun, not something I would brag about. Making people go to bed early because they are so bored, sounds like a ton of fun. I know plenty of serious hunters that have fun in camp, you know "fun" the reason you are there supposedly. And IMO if it is just about the kill then you are missing alot. 

To me the best part of deer camp is everything but pulling the trigger, that is when it gets anticlimatic. The prep, the drive to camp talking, the filling of feeders, putting up blinds, discussing what if's, getting the smoker going, collecting fire wood, catching small bass out of the stock tanks, dinner in the evenings, BS while trying to fall asleep but your buddy keeps farting and everyone is laughing too hard to sleep, ect....... I could go on but you get my drift. I hope to get to spend a weekend this season doing all that stuff, if I'm lucky.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This thread is a joke. Plenty of people who manage a place have posted their rules for all to see and the "peanut and popcorn gallery" who probably have never been on the same lease for more than a year or two, or never, choose to ridicule their rules. Why should anyone bother to post their lease rules and have to read this stuff? Get your own lease and rule it as you please. Happy hunting!


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

With all this being said, I guess that I am just jealous of you guys that have a place that you are happy with. That is the important thing.
I had a 2500 acre lease 20 miles west of Junction for 18 years, and the old rancher treated us like his kids. First his wife passed away, then 3 years later so did he. His only heirs were a cousin and a nephew, and they ended up with it. By the time they got through "making all the new rules" and tripling the price of the lease, we decided to move on. Sad story, but I am afraid that it happens far too often.
Now my time has passed, and I let it happen. My own fault.
I'll get off my soapbox, sorry for the rant.
You people that are fortunate enough to have a good place to hunt go enjoy your selves and be safe.
Tinman


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This thread is a joke. Plenty of people who manage a place have posted their rules for all to see and the "peanut and popcorn gallery" who probably have never been on the same lease for more than a year or two, or never, choose to ridicule their rules. Why should anyone bother to post their lease rules and have to read this stuff? Get your own lease and rule it as you please. Happy hunting!


Thank you..........The ones that post some of the **** they do on deer leases are the kind of people that have screwed it up for everyone that go deer hunting to really hunt.......
I wouldnt tolerate drunks in any camp of mine, and one of us would leave.
Do that on any deer lease I've been on and your gone........
Your right, they wouldnt last too many if any years on many leases if not for their daddy's keep'em there.
With age comes wisdom..........in most cases but not all.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Rules*

LIghting farts? Getting drunk? Cr*pping in people's beds? We have a deer lease, not a frat house. Do your wifes go to camp? Your daughters? Your mothers? Is that what you teach your son or daughter the outdoors is for? Whatever dude. We try to teach our kids respect for each other and the outdoors. How many leases have you managed? I have managed ranches with up to 30 members. We have 15 on the one I manage now. I have never made a rule without consulting with other hunters. I send any suggestion made by anyone on the lease to everyone, and we vote on it. The only rules we do not discuss come from the rancher. His place, his rules, period. It also bothers me that someone would think that they now "own" the land or the animals because they paid a lease fee. You own it the same way you own a hotel room or an apartment you rent. They have any rules? We are guests of the rancher, yes, paying guests, but still guests. With the group of hunters we have now (we have 4 women that are paying members) we could probably throw away our rules, and everyone would be just fine. But when new hunters come on, they need to know what to expect. Some places have community stands, we don't. Some allow driving around, we don't. Different strokes, different hunting styles. We do not go to bed at 10:00pm because we are bored. We have usually cleaned all of the deer, the ladies have finished the dishes, we have reviewed everyone's video and decided which bucks should be shot and which ones left for another year, and 5:00am comes early for us older folks. And, the good news, no one has to come hunt our $1200.00, 4,000 ac. ranch with too many rules. It is actually voluntary. Imagine that.
Good luck and good hunting.
BB


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

BigBuck said:


> LIghting farts? Getting drunk? Cr*pping in people's beds? We have a deer lease, not a frat house. Do your wifes go to camp? Your daughters? Your mothers? Is that what you teach your son or daughter the outdoors is for? Whatever dude. We try to teach our kids respect for each other and the outdoors. How many leases have you managed? I have managed ranches with up to 30 members. We have 15 on the one I manage now. I have never made a rule without consulting with other hunters. I send any suggestion made by anyone on the lease to everyone, and we vote on it. The only rules we do not discuss come from the rancher. His place, his rules, period. It also bothers me that someone would think that they now "own" the land or the animals because they paid a lease fee. You own it the same way you own a hotel room or an apartment you rent. They have any rules? We are guests of the rancher, yes, paying guests, but still guests. With the group of hunters we have now (we have 4 women that are paying members) we could probably throw away our rules, and everyone would be just fine. But when new hunters come on, they need to know what to expect. Some places have community stands, we don't. Some allow driving around, we don't. Different strokes, different hunting styles. We do not go to bed at 10:00pm because we are bored. We have usually cleaned all of the deer, the ladies have finished the dishes, we have reviewed everyone's video and decided which bucks should be shot and which ones left for another year, and 5:00am comes early for us older folks. And, the good news, no one has to come hunt our $1200.00, 4,000 ac. ranch with too many rules. It is actually voluntary. Imagine that.
> Good luck and good hunting.
> BB


Good responce BB......I'd hunt with you anytime.....


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I can't beleive I just read all of this, RULES are for prisoners in prison, I have only a couple of guidelines on our place and they pertain to which deer to shoot, if I need rules I don't need to be there, respect is taught at an early age from parents who care about their children enough to tell em' they love em' everyday, but stern enough to whip their butts.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Leemo said:


> RULES are for prisoners in prison.


Where do you work, must be a great place..........................no rules.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Redfishr- I don't work, I own www.americanbullnose , I don't dictate rules to my employees, if they can't perform on their own accord, I don't need em', I hope my response was not rude, my point is that if you need rules on a hunting lease, you need different hunters.


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

*You said it!*

"respect is taught at an early age from parents who care about their children enough to tell em' they love em' everyday, but stern enough to whip their butts."

Leemo, I could not agree more and I don't even have kids! That's the way I was brought up.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Leemo said:


> ......... my point is that if you need rules on a hunting lease, you need different hunters.


I know what you are trying to say Leemo. However, I think in your business also, you at least provide your employees a list of guidelines (the way you want things done) for working at your company. No different here. Before a lease member is added, they need to know what the guidlines are.

I'm sure there are other businesses in your industry that conduct business differently than you do. Same with deer hunting. There are many different perspectives on how a lease should be run. It just needs to be established up front so that everyone is one the same page. Now if those rules/guidelines are constantly having to be restated and enforced, you need different hunters.

I have a group of guys that I've hunted with for years, and we don't need to have these discussions. But, if we were to get on a lease with someone outside that group, it's only fair that they are provided with guidlines describing how we do things.

I think you get my point. And, I believe that is the reason the original poster asked for suggestions.


----------



## stros (Apr 12, 2007)

redfisfr and big buck are the same........get a life and buy your own land.....hell why dont you two go in together and buy a place and bore each other to sleep....you two can sit in camp and tell each other how bad it sucks to have fun! if you want rules like this then get a group of lame boring people together and buy you a place !!!!! oh yeah my lease isnt my daddy's lease........it is paid for by me. not my daddy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds like sour grapes from you to me. They have their places already and want folks like them on it. If you have your own lease, why do you care about theirs and how it is run?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

stros said:


> redfisfr and big buck are the same........get a life and buy your own land.....hell why dont you two go in together and buy a place and bore each other to sleep....you two can sit in camp and tell each other how bad it sucks to have fun! if you want rules like this then get a group of lame boring people together and buy you a place !!!!! oh yeah my lease isnt my daddy's lease........it is paid for by me. not my daddy.


You know stros,

You've posted on this 3 times, offered nothing constructive, and have ridiculed other member's contributions each time. Hook, line and Sinker asked for examples of rules on different folks leases, I assume to get an idea how he would to run his. Many of the suggestions here, I don't agree with, and I haven't yet felt the need to ridicule any one of them.



Leemo said:


> ..................., respect is taught at an early age from parents who care about their children enough to tell em' they love em' everyday, but stern enough to whip their butts.


But, for what it's worth, I have reached 1 conclusion, if your anything in person like you are behind a keyboard, I wouldn't hunt with you. You obviously didn't get your butt whipped enough as achild.

It's really getting old.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Rules*

I only offered our rules as an example, not a recommendation. As PaleRider said, Hook Line and sinker was looking for examples. It seems that leases run the gamut from no rules to the strictest set, probably ours. I really do not care how others run their places, I only have to keep our rancher and our hunters happy. RedFisher, TroutHunter, TxPalerider and many others on here I could share a camp with. In fact, several on here have hunts scheduled with me this year. I suspect we will have fun, if seeing 9-10 bucks per hunt up to 140-150 class is their style of fun. And, if anyone feels the overwelming need to go light a fart, as long as they don't do it in my trailer, we don't have a rule against it. I have said all I intend to on this subject.
Good hunting.
BB


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL BB. We don't have a fart lighting rule neither. But we will make one if we feel the need!

vBulletin MessageYou have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
​


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

stros said:


> redfisfr and big buck are the same........get a life and buy your own land.....hell why dont you two go in together and buy a place and bore each other to sleep....you two can sit in camp and tell each other how bad it sucks to have fun! if you want rules like this then get a group of lame boring people together and buy you a place !!!!! oh yeah my lease isnt my daddy's lease........it is paid for by me. not my daddy.


Yea, I have a really boring life...You will be fortunate to have reached my age and experienced such a life as mine, its been terrible...


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish I had half the hunts Redfisher has had and the monster bucks he has posted, could do with out his age though  I wish I was as bored as Redfisher LOL. Be careful of who you may be talking about here, make that a new rule.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ranch "Guidelines" must be in place. 99% of these "Guidelines" are based off of common sense alone. If you have to make "Rules", then the guilty party(ies) need to be kicked off the ranch immediately. As far as rules go, no farting at the dinner table. lol


----------



## SOB (Oct 11, 2007)

Two 18 packs? Beer and guns do not mix....


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

Camp with no rules = sh$%@y harvests. Camp with rules = seeing deer every hunt.


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Couple of new rules for this year - - 

(1) If it's a shooter buck when you pull the trigger, it's not a cull when you ground check him.

(2) If you're going to pee in an empty Coke bottle near the end of the season, don't leave it in the blind for someone else to pick up 6 months later.

TW


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

#1 rule, keep the rancher happy and you stay for years.

#2 rule, keep the lease "ramrod" advised on what you are doing, when you are doing it and follow his "advice", if offered.

#3 rule, take a kid hunting every chance you get to go afield.


The rest are just guidelines. Them's my rules...the rest are just the words on a piece of paper I have to sign to make the land owner's lawyer happy.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

I always believe the first rule in deer lease rules is to abide by what the landowner lays out when you get on the place. I have had numerous people try to do things without the landowner's knowing and it always turns out to be uncomfortable and it always come back to biting you.

Bring a guest but if they shoot somehting it comes off your tag, and guests should hunt after the first two weekends. 

I think beer drinkin at the lease is fine. Part of being in the lease is just to be able to get away from the city and to relax and enjoy the outdoors. Jeez, if you aren't allowed to enjoy a beer then you are with some uptight folks. But drinking should be done responsibly and anyone who takes it overboard should be warned once and if it happens again then they don't get a third chance.

I think there should also be rules in place for harvest. One nice buck with 8 pts or better and outside the ears. Take two does and if you can't let your kids or a guest take'em. What a way to introduce people to hunting?

Each member should put work into a new place. Blinds, feed, don't happen by themselves and a place like a lease where work is required is no place for slackers.

It goes without saying that riding around at night on ATV's and harrasing the game are a big no-no.

I love the lease and I think anyone who gets to go the country with their friends or family knows what I am talking about. It is something that a city guy in NY or a Rice VIllage person in Houston just don't get. I love golf but its not a passion, being outside is and to have a place to do that is a blessing. I wish everyone this year good luck and if you don't shoot that buck of a lifetime maybe you can help your kid or buddy shoot his/hers!

ps, I may not be the best candidate on other leases, ie. not to bash Bigbuck, but I probably wouldn't appreciate my time there as much I have on my lease, no offense to him. We have our different styles and before you join a place you should know what the lease mgr or landowner expects. I am sure Big Buck shoots many nice deer as all the rest of you do, but being able to get away from traffic and the daily routine of suburban Dad to let loose a little in the hills of the TX hill country is something I look forward to and if I were to be looked down upon when I crack open a cold one, well then that aint the place for me. That being said, my main goal isnt to booze it up. I love watching and shooting nice deer, and having a cold one at camp is the bonus.


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

BigBuck said:


> I guess we are a little different than most leases, here are a few of our "major" rules:
> 
> We will abide by a biologist recommendations for deer harvest.
> No alcohol at any time.
> ...


Wow! that sounds like the worst lease I have EVER heard of.... Please dont contact me if there are any open spots.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

seeingred said:


> Wow! that sounds like the worst lease I have EVER heard of.... Please dont contact me if there are any open spots.


Why does it seem everyone always has an opinion that they just can't keep from turning into a smart arsed comment.

I believe ideas, not opinions were originally solicited in this thread. If you don't have something constructive to say, please try to resist the urge to insult other people.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'm with the Pale Guy on this. The man asked a question about lease rules and others posted the rules that they have on their leases. It may be that those rules are NOT what you would hunt under, but obviously they work for them.

Answer the guy's question, post your lease rules and leave the rude and obnoxious comments about other's rules off the thread.

TH


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

Big Buck and Red Fishr I will be happy to get on yal''s lease if you have any availiable spots. Let me know....but these are my friends and family that come along with me...they are easy to get along with and are saints....


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Blue*



Charlie Brown said:


> Big Buck and Red Fishr I will be happy to get on yal''s lease if you have any availiable spots. Let me know....but these are my friends and family that come along with me...they are easy to get along with and are saints....


The guy in the middle last pic makes me think of "Blue" in Old School:cheers:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Charlie Brown said:


> Big Buck and Red Fishr I will be happy to get on yal''s lease if you have any availiable spots. Let me know....but these are my friends and family that come along with me...they are easy to get along with and are saints....


No thanks.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

1 simple rule



If you're going to be on our lease, you should have good common sense and integrity. 



It's worked so far.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Main Frame,

Common sense and integrity went right out the window on this thread. What happens to people??


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

yazoomike said:


> Hey Main Frame,
> 
> Common sense and integrity went right out the window on this thread. What happens to people??


I don't know. Clearly this is a broad subject to cover. From all the different rules I've seen, it proves that you have to find the right people for YOU to hunt with.

People are they key. If you can get along, most things can be worked out without creating a need for rules for the trivial details.

Now, some of the responses I believe may have been taken out of context too. I promise you I saw a couple of posts that would have turned me away from joining that group. That's not an insult to them, it's just my personal preference and a different opinion.

If you can't have opinions, what can you have?


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

You know the reason I go hunting?

I was brought up hunting, I was the gate the boy, the bird boy, the kid they smeared the blood on and laughed as we sat around the fire. WE cooked steaks, I watched my Dad play cards with all his friends. He got on leases with his friends. I know that there were many comments about a Hunting lease, being for Hunting. I agree with this, but not really a Hunting lease is a place where you can go away, get away from your job, hang out with friends, toss a cold one back if that suits your fancy, do a little work in god's outdoors see the stars, laugh, joke, maybe even light a fart around the camp fire. I think everyone knows the work that goes into a lease, from feeders, to deerstands, to maintaining the house, it is a lot of work. If you are doing all this work to hunt, and not to have a place to relax, get away from it all, and have some fun. Then why not day hunt? or trophy hunt. With the cost of today's leases; if all you are on it for is hunting, and seeking a trophy, you would save money by just going and paying someone to kill the animal you are after. I promise, leases are not cheap. Why spend all the time to get everything prepared, stands, feeders, trucks, gas, feed, food?.. I know the reason I am on a lease is to have a little fun, relax a little, tell some lies, maybe just maybe, I will get to shoot an awesome deer, but if not I will shoot a few birds and at least a meat deer in the process. But, I know everyone on my lease is there for fun; not just to hunt.. And if they light a fart at the campfire. I may place something crazy in their deerstand as a joke. IF someone gets out of line, I am going to try to talk it out. 

Just my 2 cents. .All these people talking about all these lease rules, and how hunting leases are for hunting only. Maybe just pay for a trophy hunt, or a day hunt, do not get on a lease and gripe and complian about people wanting to have a good time; if all you are after is the deer. I am after the friendship, the fun, the memories. Just like when I was kid, and hopefully pass on to my kids one day.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Right on Garrettryan! I had been wanting to reply to this thread, but held back. people got to carried away. I've been hunting deep south texas all my life. I've hunted places from 200-100,000ac. We've all been there for the same reasons, to be IN the brush, in Gods country. Some people are trophy hunters, some not. When you get to your place, and lock that gate behind you, its like magic. your problems stay behind, and the relaxation begins. Everybody relaxes a little differently. I think people have forgotten what being in the brush is all about. I hope everbody enjoys their time in deer camp this year. Good luck to all.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Pretty well said Garrett. If you have any spots available on your lease I might be interested. I don't care what it cost per acre or how big the deer are, it would be worth it to see that trick around the campfire! lol Actually, those are the reasons we all like to hunt, but there are always people with different ideas of hunting.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

garrettryan said:


> You know the reason I go hunting?
> 
> I was brought up hunting, I was the gate the boy, the bird boy, the kid they smeared the blood on and laughed as we sat around the fire. WE cooked steaks, I watched my Dad play cards with all his friends. He got on leases with his friends. I know that there were many comments about a Hunting lease, being for Hunting. I agree with this, but not really a Hunting lease is a place where you can go away, get away from your job, hang out with friends, toss a cold one back if that suits your fancy, do a little work in god's outdoors see the stars, laugh, joke, maybe even light a fart around the camp fire. I think everyone knows the work that goes into a lease, from feeders, to deerstands, to maintaining the house, it is a lot of work. If you are doing all this work to hunt, and not to have a place to relax, get away from it all, and have some fun. Then why not day hunt? or trophy hunt. With the cost of today's leases; if all you are on it for is hunting, and seeking a trophy, you would save money by just going and paying someone to kill the animal you are after. I promise, leases are not cheap. Why spend all the time to get everything prepared, stands, feeders, trucks, gas, feed, food?.. I know the reason I am on a lease is to have a little fun, relax a little, tell some lies, maybe just maybe, I will get to shoot an awesome deer, but if not I will shoot a few birds and at least a meat deer in the process. But, I know everyone on my lease is there for fun; not just to hunt.. And if they light a fart at the campfire. I may place something crazy in their deerstand as a joke. IF someone gets out of line, I am going to try to talk it out.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. .All these people talking about all these lease rules, and how hunting leases are for hunting only. Maybe just pay for a trophy hunt, or a day hunt, do not get on a lease and gripe and complian about people wanting to have a good time; if all you are after is the deer. I am after the friendship, the fun, the memories. Just like when I was kid, and hopefully pass on to my kids one day.


If we have an opening on our lease, you sound like you'd fit right in with our bunch. Fake snakes will get you an arse whippin' though!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

who's been in on the "dead rattlesnake with its head tied to the blind door". good for a few laughs and a broken bone or two. can also be used to cull undesirable lease members. probably be a hoot at the out-house also.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

oh and setting all the clocks to 6 am after the first gripy ol fool starts snoring and jumping his tail up about midnight and hauling him to his blind 6 hrs early.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll admit yrs. ago in Vanderpool I plaid a dirty trick, one ol' fart would go to bed with the chickens and snoreeeeeeeeeeeee, well after about three nights of no sleep I fixed him, I took my dirty socks I'd been wearing all week and my underware with a big skid mark in it, and put them in his pillow case, he said he could'nt get to sleep, he said it smelled like a wet dogs butt in the camphouse, that was when I was a lot younger so don't hold it against me!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

That's funny!


hunt2grill said:


> The guy in the middle last pic makes me think of "Blue" in Old School:cheers:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Garrett and I are on the same lease open stands, have fun, stalk, walk, or truck hunt what ever you want. We are a little laxed all the game is like the property of the members. We have quail hunters that can play through and I have shot the lease record 14 point with the quail hunters coming through on a full moon day. We have had the lease for 11 years and helped the rancher build a church, became best friends with the rancher and his family. Check with us next year



Pathfinder said:


> Pretty well said Garrett. If you have any spots available on your lease I might be interested. I don't care what it cost per acre or how big the deer are, it would be worth it to see that trick around the campfire! lol Actually, those are the reasons we all like to hunt, but there are always people with different ideas of hunting.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

My kinda place! I may hit you up next year


BEER4BAIT said:


> Garrett and I are on the same lease open stands, have fun, stalk, walk, or truck hunt what ever you want. We are a little laxed all the game is like the property of the members. We have quail hunters that can play through and I have shot the lease record 14 point with the quail hunters coming through on a full moon day. We have had the lease for 11 years and helped the rancher build a church, became best friends with the rancher and his family. Check with us next year


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Not too many rules except:

All must GET ALONG! and no fussing and pouting--get it over with and shake hands!

Be respectfull.

Most of all Have FUN! (and take a good buck)

Easy!


----------



## BIGKID (Nov 3, 2006)

For those that posted there rules....Thank you very much!!

For those that just ridiculed and complained about others.....I feel sorry for you, it's sad that you can take something so simple and make it miserable.....I bet ya'll have a sad life. 





My conclusion is the suggestion of many....Make a few obvious rules and get rid of the couple people that caused us to look into creating rules in the first place.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We have 4 ranches 2 quail members and 5 deer members. The rances range from 1 section to 1200 acres, and the closest 2 are 100 yards apart. We have stands on 3 of them, all over. We do not over load this ranch to let the hunters hunt like they want. If they are cruising the road and see a plethera of pigs, if it is me and my buddy we may role the window down and hit them with a M16 or a supressed 308 or camp carbine 45 supressed. If the other members want to drive by a pod of pigs that is encouraged as long as it is safe.  We also alow night hunting for varmits - wabbits. W e have cat hunted and got a nice Badger in doing so. You may turkey hunt spring or fall, stalk the ponds or set up for duck goose and sand hill B52's. We have a camp house, a 1908 Sears and Robuck house on the swenson land and cattle's old feed lot. We have picked up lots of arrow heads and one old Winchester 1873 carcuss and have several old covered wagon remains on the ranches. We only ask the members to contribute to what was provided in fixing the exsisting feeders and stands, House, etc. The rancher is a dear friend of ours and we never leave a shell or anything on the ground. Once some one complains they are tared and if they still complain they are retard and if we think they are retarded they are gone. LOL Have fun or go fishing in on of our ponds LOL



Old Whaler said:


> My kinda place! I may hit you up next year


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

BTW if you have kids they better be witcha when you hunt


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Deer Camp Rules*

1) Have Fun
2) Don't shoot anyone
3) Don't get shot

Enough said!!


----------

